# Cheap and effective gravel vacuum?



## snailies3 (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm looking for a gravel vacuum to buy. 
I'm looking on Petsmart.com but they have two types. 
Which would you recommend? 
I have a 10g tank.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

I would suggest a vacuum with a plastic end approx 1 inch dia and a good foot long with a hose size of approx 1/4 inch. Too big a hose and the water level is down too far before you geta chance to go over the enire tank
Hope this helps


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

I am using a fluval edge gravel vac, I find the flapper valve makes it easier to start the siphon, just make sure you get one that doesn't stick. I had to check a couple boxes to find one that didn't. The length of hose it comes with is long enough for me, comes with an extension tube and some attachment bits that I haven't used yet.


----------

